# ós i os



## ampurdan

L'altre dia un gironí m'estava parlant del color d'una paret i s'hi va referir, segons la meva orella, com a color "blanc ós". I jo vaig pensar que seria pels óssos polars, però em va semblar una mica estrany que prenguessin aquell animal com a referència per aquest color. Al cap d'una estona vam tornar a parlar sobre el tema i en dir-m'ho en castellà, "blanco hueso", vaig adonar-me que volia dir "blanc os". Per mi sona totalment diferent, però me'n vaig recodar de quant em va costar aprendre diferenciar entre accents oberts i tancats de petit a l'escola. Recordo que anava repetint "arròs" i "camió" quan em trobava amb una "o" que havia de ser accentuada, per veure a quin so s'assemblava més. Recordo que em van dir que això és típic de les comarques de Girona. No passa enlloc més?


----------



## tamen

Asseguraria que sí que passa en altres llocs i, per fer-ho més complicat, cap al sud, per exemple cap al Penedès. No em refereixo al canvi d'accent de la "o": el cas de "flórs" respecte al central "flòrs" és bastant conegut i diria que fins no fa gaire era general en tot el bisbat de Girona. Al Penedès (i que ens ho confirmin!), crec que la "e" també és objecte d'aquestes oscil·lacions: "interés", "experiéncia", allà on el central (i la norma gràfica) estableix "interès", "experiència"

Crec que sí que ens cal confirmació almenys d'en Xupxup i algú altre d'aquella zona.


----------



## ampurdan

Gràcies, Tamen. A Girona també es tant "interès" com "interés", i per aclaparadora "diferéncia" es diu "experiéncia". De tota manera, jo no em referia a aquestes variants, sinó a la dificultat per adonar-se de la diferència entre el so de la o oberta i el de la o tancada, de manera que molt sovint les dues es pronuncien d'igual manera.


----------



## xupxup

Ampurdan, no sé si és típic de Girona que us costi diferenciar les os, però sí que trobo que els de Girona tanqueu molt les os. De fet si escolto l'Adrià Puntí trobo que totes les os les fa igual de tancades. 
I pel que dius tu, tamen, per mi és "experiència" i "interès". Però hi ha bastantes diferències d'un poble a un altre en aquest sentit, tant al Penedès com al Camp. Em penso que en general coincidim bastant amb la norma. Que em vinguin ara només diem "cèrvol" i "ès" del verb ser, que ho diem obert, però hi ha altres pobles que són coneguts per això, com ara Reus, que diuen "béstia", "Hóla!", "trén" i coses així.


----------



## Laia

Hola,

Però el cas d'"ós-os" no era el d'un accent diacrític? Aleshores tan sols es posa l'accent per diferenciar entre una paraula i l'altra encara que es pronuncïin igual? No?


----------



## da_weilian

En efecte Laia, l'accent és diacrític. Teòricament, la "o" es pronuncia igual en tots dos casos, però també pot dependre de com ho vulgui pronunciar el parlant o de com ho hagi sentit pronunciar, perquè al cap i a la fi, sóm nosaltres qui pronunciem les paraules i no les normes.


Salut!


----------



## ampurdan

És un accent diacrític perquè els monosíl·labs normalment no s'accentuen, però això no treu que la o es pronunciï diferent.

Ós (animal) jo ho pronuncio ós i os (part del cos) ho pronuncio "òs".

Dóna (de donar) ho pronuncio dóna i dona (ser humà femení) ho pronuncio "dòna".

Bé (de "bien" en castellà) ho pronuncio "bé" i be (xai/corder) ho pronuncio "bè".

Déu (divinitat) ho pronuncio "déu" i deu (10) ho pronuncio "dèu".

Tot aquests són diacrítics, però això no treu que la pronunciació sigui diferent.


----------



## Lumia

Completament d'acord amb l'ampurdan. Un diacrític és un accent que no segueix les normes generals de l'accentuació i que s'hi posa per diferenciar dos mots, però sí que reflecteix l'obertura de la vocal en la majoria de dialectes i parlars.

Que hi hagi variació dialectal en la pronúncia d'algunes O i d'algunes E, no significa que això sigui a gust del consumidor.


----------

